# is this legit http://www.martialartsseattle.com/



## gohan4202 (May 7, 2006)

This school i found in seattle washington is called the jae hun kim tae kwon do institute of seattle. the website is http://www.martialartseattle.com/ if a few of you would take a look at this site and let me know what you think of this school that would be great. the reason for this is i am trying to find a school that will acceot an uchi deshi for tae kwon do an really need to know that i am joing the right school. thanks to all who reply.:asian:


----------



## Blindside (May 7, 2006)

Is it legit?  As in, are the instructors good?  I have no idea, the only way to find out would be to take a class and see the students that they are producing.  It is a very young school, apparently only being established last year, so the results of their training won't be real apparent even on a physical visit.   

Are you really planning on traveling to Seattle to train TKD?  You mention in your other posts that you don't have much money.  I don't want to discourage you, but I'm guessing that this school will be on the high side for tuition fees (based on having a prime location on a major street in a pricey neighborhood.)  And Seattle isn't the cheapest place in the world to rent a room, though that area is nearby the UW so opportunities for living with other students are available.  Good luck in your search.

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (May 7, 2006)

As a follow up, if you do decide that this is the school for you, then I'd just like to say that Seattle is a great city and you could do far far worse than deciding to relocate there.  I hope you can handle gray skies and drizzle. 

Lamont


----------



## gohan4202 (May 7, 2006)

Well i have sent them an email and they replied back saying that they would like me to call them to set up a meeting or a sit in as well as discuss my goals on becoming an uchi deshi. Never the less i have decided to go and start my physical training for the next three weeks at my familys cabin so as to go ahead and get into shape. I thank you for the help with this. Any other help on the matter is greatly appericated.
:asian:


----------



## Blindside (May 8, 2006)

Good luck.  The neighborhoods around this school are Wallingford, Green Lake, Ballard, Ravenna, and the UDistrict if you start looking for apartments.

Lamont


----------



## shesulsa (May 8, 2006)

Are you moving to Seattle sometime soon?


----------



## gohan4202 (May 8, 2006)

well im thinking about it. i just might once i talk to the istntructors of a school that im looking at why do you ask.


----------



## beau_safken (May 8, 2006)

Only way to find out is to simply go over there and check it out.  My good could be your bad.  I like no BS and cut to the chase teaching.  You might not...So who's to say what is good or bad?


----------



## Yeti (May 8, 2006)

I couldn't open your link, but if this school is any any way affiliated with the Jae H. Kim Taekwondo Academies in the Boston, MA area (and it probably is), you can't go wrong.  Grandmaster Kim is an amazing instructor, and if any of the "satellite" schools around Boston are any indication, he holds his head instructors to the same degree of quality. That's where I got my start a long time ago.  The schools in Boston are ITF Taekwondo in terms of their curriculum, but Jae H. Kim was awarded the rank of 9th Dan by the WTF and as I understand it, they now spar more in line with Olympic rules than anything else.

Good luck!


----------



## Last Fearner (May 12, 2006)

Yeti said:
			
		

> I couldn't open your link, but if this school is any any way affiliated with the Jae H. Kim Taekwondo Academies in the Boston, MA area (and it probably is), you can't go wrong.


 
The link should have contained two "s" letters:

http://www.martialartsseattle.com/

It looks legit to me, and very impressive.  Although this branch is new, the general manager and chief instructor have both been trained by Jae H. Kim according to their profiles, and they have other educational degrees and experience:

http://www.martialartsseattle.com/instructors.html

Of course, as others have said, the only way to see if this school, and its instructors are good, and what you are looking for, is to visit, observe, ask polite questions, and perhaps try a class.

Note:  You might want to get out of the habit of using the Japanese term "Uchi Deshi" for apprentice, since the Taekwondo schools use Korean terms.  Try "Hak Saeng" (&#54617;&#49373 which means student, or "Ip Hak Saeng" (&#51077;&#54617;&#49373 which means new student.  "Apprentice" in Korean is Do Je (&#46020;&#51228; - pronounced "Doe Jay").

Good luck,
CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## bobster_ice (May 12, 2006)

gohan4202 said:
			
		

> http://www.martialartseattle.com/
> 
> 
> > Dude, the site isnt working for me...


----------



## Blindside (May 12, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> gohan4202 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peemmfivekay (Jul 5, 2006)

hi yall. this is a late post but... since i just found it.... that school is legit. i met the head instructor of that school.... Gailyn Perrin, when she visited the Boston school to have further training as a head instructor from Mr. Kim. She was personally taught at Grandmaster Kim. I am currently a practicing 1st Dan Black Belt at the Boston and Quincy locations over here in Massachusetts. It's a great school and Mr. Kim is an amazing instructor (as someone else had stated before). The way he anazlyes things and teaches concepts and techniques is wonderful. You'll never find another instructor like him. He dedicates his life to teaching Tae Kwon Do, spreading the art to his students. Definately check the school out.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 8, 2006)

I hate to sound like a broken record (or a skipping disc for this generation), but you badly need to call the local YMCA's and community centers in that area, particularly the YMCA's.  The Y's in my area love to have tkd classes in their buildings and they charge a third to a half of what a commercial school does.  In my area, the instruction is just as good, and the tkd teachers at the Y's have been there for as many (sometimes more) years as the local commercial schools.  Also, YMCA's will only make you pay the yearly joining fee, then the monthly fee for the tkd class, which means you can drop out if needed without having signed a two or three year contract.

I am only speaking out of my personal experiences, but the schools that I am talking about have ties to major TKD associations, if that makes you feel better about the school.

If the training is potentially the same, but the tuition is only $40 per month compared to $100 per month, which one do you think is a better idea to try?

Call around and see what is available.  Watch the class and take the trial lessons, then make a decision.

AoG


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2006)

I do not know if the school in Seattle Washington is legit but Jea Hun Kim is very legit and very very good. 

Mr. Kim's main school
http://www.tkd-boston.com/

He was my TDK teacher many years ago, pre-Olympic TDK. At that time he only had schools in Boston and Worcester, Mr Kim is very good.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 8, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> The link should have contained two "s" letters:
> 
> http://www.martialartsseattle.com/
> .
> ...



Thanks for the clarifications on the initial post. I was wondering what "*uchi deshi*" meant. I'm still just learning my basic Korean as a TKD practitioner, but I kind of thought that that term was Japanese...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 9, 2006)

gohan4202 said:
			
		

> well im thinking about it. i just might once i talk to the istntructors of a school that im looking at why do you ask.


 
Would you move to a different city just to go to a martial arts school?
How far would you be moving if you moved to go to this school?
I believe that almost every area in the entire United States is within driving distance to a good martial arts school. It is just a matter of finding that school and be willing to drive to it. By that I mean within a 25-30 minute drive to the school.

AoG


----------

